# Need Advice (And I'll Probably Take It)



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

Old timer here. Kept same bike frame and just kept changing and upgrading. Mid 1990's Trek 970 cromoly. Had heart trouble a few years ago and quit. Racing days are over. Going back to riding. Sought advice on upgrades a few years ago after surgery and was basically told to start over with bike. Ok, I'm ready to start over. Back problems means I need a more upright sitting position. One of the last things I did to the old Trek was riser handlebars and softer seat. Added a bunch of weight but made a big difference so I will add those again. I am not very familiar with todays bikes. Will buy a mountain bike and put faster tires on it if I'm more decrepid than I think I am. Want to spend not more than 1500 or so. Don't want to aggressive of a frame. Considering front suspension with seat shock or full suspension. Leaning (because of weight) to hard tail. Would like to not go over 30 lbs stock. Will not tell you how much the old Trek weighed. You probably would not believe it. Anyway, I will appreciate all ideas and advice, thanks, Steve


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome back. Sounds like you are looking for an XC hardtail. Spec Rockhopper and Giant XTC would likely fit the bill at $1100 and $1500. Both are relatively upright with XC components and geometry and air forks at those price points. Trek has an Xcaliber 8 at $1600. 
Direct to consumer bikes can get you some more value, like Vitus Rapide. It is a touch more aggressive seeming though. There are other consumer direct bike you can browse on chain reaction cycles or wiggle.


----------



## Drew H. (Oct 6, 2017)

Check out the Salsa Rangefinder and see if that fits the bill for you


----------



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

cvbrewer said:


> Welcome back. Sounds like you are looking for an XC hardtail. Spec Rockhopper and Giant XTC would likely fit the bill at $1100 and $1500. Both are relatively upright with XC components and geometry and air forks at those price points. Trek has an Xcaliber 8 at $1600.
> Direct to consumer bikes can get you some more value, like Vitus Rapide. It is a touch more aggressive seeming though. There are other consumer direct bike you can browse on chain reaction cycles or wiggle.


Thanks for the advice, have a Specialize dealer close (for Montana that is within a 2 hour drive). Will check it out. Expert looks good.


----------



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

Bought Specialized expert. Rides good. Will pick it up next week. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

That was quick. We’ll done.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

That is a nice bike. You are in for some good times I think. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Bochim said:


> Bought Specialized expert. Rides good. Will pick it up next week. Thanks to all for the help.


I have one its nice enjoy
\


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

Bochim said:


> Would like to not go over 30 lbs stock. Will not tell you how much the old Trek weighed. You probably would not believe it. Anyway, I will appreciate all ideas and advice, thanks, Steve


Keep in mind, that a 32lb full boinger of today will ride uphill as if it were on a conveyer belt, compared to your old Trek-a-saurus.....
Buy a _used_ GT sensor, 2019 and newer for much less than $1500, and be on your merry way.....don't waste your dollars on any bike from before 2018 - you WANT the new modern geometry.


----------

